# Display stand for signs



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

A friend who owns a craft store offered to display (for sale) some of my hand routed signs if I could come up with a small display stand. Here is the result. The top sign (with my "Wood Art" brand) is a fixture on the top of the peg board. The peg board is screwed to a timber frame which is hinged to a "swing out" trestle.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Keith,your signs look almost too perfect to have been done freehand.Did you mean you used a CNC machine? not that there's anything wrong with that,great job either way I also like your display stand,simple but effective.James.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Effective use of the peg board....


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very concise and good use of space - excellent!

David


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Effective use of the peg board....


Indeed. I like that idea better than mine.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

jj777746 said:


> Hi Keith,your signs look almost too perfect to have been done freehand.Did you mean you used a CNC machine? not that there's anything wrong with that,great job either way I also like your display stand,simple but effective.James.


Hi James. Thank you for your kind comments. No, I don't use a CNC (never even seen one!). All my signs are freehand routed.
Keith


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Simple, functional. Nice.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Beautiful work! You put my block lettering to shame! I also love the NZ saying signs. Saw the display on fb, just got over here today to be able to look closer at the work. Really amazing work, Keith.


----------



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Beautiful work! You put my block lettering to shame! I also love the NZ saying signs. Saw the display on fb, just got over here today to be able to look closer at the work. Really amazing work, Keith.


Thank you, Barb! I've only got into freehand-routed sign making quite recently, in the hope of supplementing my income now that I've retired from my day job. I have been following Eric & Dave Rhoten for some time, and pretty much follow their techniques although I'm finding a few variations that suit me better. Having just discovered your contributions on this forum I'm looking forward to learning from your obvious experience, too. I love your work!:smile:


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Pounamu said:


> Hi James. Thank you for your kind comments. No, I don't use a CNC (never even seen one!). *All my signs are freehand routed.*
> Keith


Hi, Keith.
Those signs are marvelous!!


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pounamu said:


> Hi James. Thank you for your kind comments. No, I don't use a CNC (never even seen one!). All my signs are freehand routed.
> Keith


You are a REAL woodworker. :surprise: Congrats.


----------

